# Trenton NJ police OIS ABDW on a PO with a Car



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

"Open the door. You gotta step out of the car," an officer can be heard saying when Henderson won't roll down his window and appears to be unable to produce his license, registration and insurance.

When Henderson does not get out of the car, the officer threatens to break the window.

"I'm calling the cops," Henderson is heard responding in the video.

"We are the cops!" an officer replies.

"I know, but y'all can't do this," Henderson says. (Yes we can Pennsylvania v. Mimms)

Several times the officers told him to stop reaching around the vehicle, using expletives. (Furtive movements would make me nervous too)

Henderson tells them he's looking for his phone, to call his lawyer. (You can call your lawyer from the booking room if you just got out of the car, now you can use the ER's phone)

About five minutes after the video starts, an officer shatters the driver's side window.

Henderson screams and then starts the ignition. He accelerates forward and backward, crashing into vehicles. (This guy just dug his own grave, or built his own wheel chair ramp) 

"Holy!" one of the officers shouts, just before four shots are fired, striking Henderson.

The officer who broke the window and fired the shots has been identified as Michael Gettler by the Union County Prosecutors office, which is handling the investigation to avoid a conflict of interest.

The officers radio for help and remove Henderson from the car, starting CPR. (good job)

"Stay with us, stay with us," an officer can be heard saying as another performed chest compressions.

Henderson survived, but attorneys say he is paralyzed from the chest down.

He and his family are now suing the city of Trenton, the police department and the officers, who have been placed on administrative leave while the incident is investigated.

"He asked to call the police on the police. Because he knew that what they were doing was wrong before they shot him," said attorney Gregg Zeff. (Allow my too quote Donald Trump "Wrong!")

He says through all this, his client was unarmed, and still doesn't know why police responded to begin with. (When you try to flee a stop by crashing into parked cars, the officers and general public your client was armed with a deadly weapon, car)

"We know he was in a parked car. We don't know why the police rolled up on him," said Zeff.

Zeff says Henderson now faces criminal charges because of this incident, including resisting arrest and obstruction of justice.

He says Henderson was originally charged with aggravated assault, but those charges were dropped.

In the lawsuit, Zeff says Henderson was targeted because of his race. (Oh F off with that bull shit)

"Race is an overwhelming factor any time an African American man has an encounter with a police officer, period," said Zeff. "Assuming this was a traffic stop I think if Jajuan was a white man they would have put a ticket on the windshield and walked away." (No, if a "white man" tried to mow down cops with his car he would also have been shot, stop with this race baiting bull shit)

Trenton police had no comment on Friday.

A spokesperson for the City of Trenton released a statement Friday, saying, "Respectfully, the Mayor has seen the footage and awaits the results of the ongoing investigation. He continues to focus on improving public safety through training, reform, and modernization, while also integrating social services and health teams into the City's approach."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

A spokesperson for the City of Trenton released a statement Friday, saying, "Respectfully, the Mayor has seen the footage and awaits the results of the ongoing investigation. He continues to focus on improving public safety through training, reform, and modernization, while also integrating social services and health teams into the City's approach."

In a fantasy world, he would have added, "But people have to realize that, if you simply cooperate with a lawful stop, you can avoid injury or death. People have as much responsibility for their own safety as anyone." or words to that affect.

Though I'm sure SOMEONE will twist the meaning, but basically, a new slogan that should be promoted is:
COOPERATION SAVES LIVES.


----------



## Cops are Idiot& Predators (6 mo ago)

Police Exposed in Their Alternate Realities

Um, no you poor, ignorant man children. You’re both moronic. And the breaks in your logic are so transparent it’s making me LOL 😂 😂 😂! This is a seminal example of how inane cops are. Though your sarcastic edge was, hmmm, an interesting (failed 😂🤣) attempt, far from succeeding in passing for quasi intelligence. Message: You should work on your aim, you missed 😅.

The same Trenton PD failed to ticket or arrest another man that had a gun. Trenton PD did ask him to put it down TWICE. *TWICE.* Trenton PD never asked this man for his ID. He told them that he’s not putting it down on the ground. And then said he’s going. In the middle of the street at night. Trenton PD let him go. Why? Oh _right_, he’s white. He didn’t need to comply.

Sorry, Temper Tantrums in Blue, caucasified supremacy logic that only seeks to keeps one group compliant is so passé. (And criminal if implemented in policing. It can catch up to you. That’s what jails are for😁) Hmm. Caught with your pants down much? I can feel your police apologist tantrum coming on. Logic ruined. Reading this is making you experience a breakdown, if you’re capable of understanding this. Or feeling ashamed if you’re capable.

Oh yeah, that’s right, they, like you, seem quite racist and seem to have race double standards. You’re arguments are insane, illogical, like multiple police 😂😂! Don’t be concerned, we all see it! Little childish lines of argument that demonstrate your rhetorical and logical fallacies….mental breaks perhaps? I can hear you now because you’re so predictable. “Perhaps the cops had a reason”????? “Perhaps they felt a threat in a different manner” ????? That’s right, Tantrums, that’s exactly how Racism operates. Spare us.

P.S. I’m from a Police family too! Police Chief and Director to be exact🤣😝😛. You can send me your regards since you respect everyone, right? 😝😝😝🤣🤣🤣. I’m joking boys. I know you don’t have it in your poor, delusional selves.


----------



## Cops are Idiot& Predators (6 mo ago)

Muschal, a white Trentonian didn’t comply after being asked twice. He was armed. Visible piece. He wasn’t shot even once. In fact, he refused twice, and walked off. Not shot in the back or front. Oh I got it. He’s white. Nothing about that police incident here? No jokes about him making calls from the ER like he should have been? No jokes about his chair ramp? Cmon, “Frank”, let’s joke about him being injured if you’re so real and tough? Oh right, you’re not😂.

You know, he got that white pass corrupt cops hand out. Don’t kid yourself, demanding compliance is a “use if my racist self feels” term, aimed mostly against Blacks.

It’s not for white rioters. It’s not for white residents. Then it’s their choice to not comply. In fact, then it’s retooled to be patriotic 😂.

”Compliance” is a term corrupt cops call on in racial interactions. Like these posters. Notice whites “Need not Comply.” Unless exposed for who they really are. Like these posters. “Compliance” is just the new slavery.


----------



## Cops are Idiot& Predators (6 mo ago)

*After approaching for no reason, therefore an illegal stop:*

"Open the door. You gotta step out of the car," *Why is he demanding this? He was sitting in a car? Why did they illegally approach him? He’s Black maybe?* an officer can be heard saying when Henderson won't roll down his window and appears to be unable to produce his license, registration and insurance.
*Which are not legally required no crime being committed. Please God tell me you’re not a real cop. You don’t sound smart enough to be one.*

When Henderson does not get out of the car, *because this is an illegal search which Henderson states and informs these harassers he’s calling his legal counsel* the officer threatens to break the window.

"I'm calling the cops," Henderson is heard responding in the video.

"We are the cops!" an officer replies. *Still oddly refusing to answer Henderson’s question as to why this he is being stopped. This cop like the one that started this thread doesn’t seem to think he has to answer to the law or to civilians.*

"I know, but y'all can't do this," Henderson says. (Yes we can Pennsylvania v. Mimms) I’m *I’m a man. I’m a human being. I am not the subject of a criminal probe. I have a right to ask the reason I’m being stopped being that there is nothing suspicious going on.


Farva conveniently forgets to mention that the police asked Henderson for his ID and registration which Henderson looks for in the car. The police keep demanding it. Escalating their demands, aggression, and threats. The police continue to demand it and therefore Henderson continues to look.*

Several times the officers told him to stop reaching around the vehicle, using expletives. *But continue to demand ID*(Furtive movements would make me nervous too) *But oddly the cops are not scared enough to look or act scared. They’re calmly talking amongst themselves. One states that Henderson is looking for his ID. Henderson himself is not moving quickly. It is clear the cops understand that he is looking for his ID. I forgot. Rodney Farva means that what really made Henderson “furtive” was that he was Black. Plenty of Caucasians have looked for their IDs. Muschal refused to drop a gun. That didn’t look “furtive?”

Errr, I mean Black? I guess race means even more than I thought previously. I’ve learned a lot here about character. And how deep racism in policing runs. But I doubt Farva will post on Muschal not complying.



Farva fails to give a reason about why Henderson would be booked. There was never a crime committed or suspected of being committed. But Farva thinks it’s a joke to talk about dragging a black man to the local police precinct. What is he being booked for for? Oh that’s right for you Black men go to police precincts. For no reason at all. I guess that’s where he just “belongs.” Or can you explain in another post what he would’ve been booked for?

Approaching Black men and threatening them with arresting them for no reason and then joking around about them being shot in the process is fun isn’t it Farva? Scaring people, I mean Blacks that don’t seem to be people to Farva, is sick and fun at the same time for animals!*


Henderson tells them he's looking for his phone, to call his lawyer. (You can call your lawyer from the booking room if you just got out of the car, now you can use the ER's phone) *If Muschal complied he wouldn’t have been shot either. Oh I forgot: he wasn’t. He’s white. When he said no he left. And Police let him go. And Muschal had a gun in the open. But that gun wasn’t as dangerous as a Black man sitting in the car and no gun to the posters on this board. MassCops are scary!*

About five minutes after the video starts, an officer shatters the driver's side window.

Henderson screams and then starts the ignition. He accelerates forward and backward, crashing into vehicles. (This guy just dug his own grave, or built his own wheel chair ramp) *No jokes about Muschal in a chair? Oh right he’s white. When Caucasian act for to be safe they are heroes. When this Black man fights for it he’s made to be a suspicious. Armed Rioters not suspicious. Black man in car suspicious. Liars and traitors versus patriots.* *Interesting.*

"Holy!" one of the officers shouts, just before four shots are fired, striking Henderson.*Still hasn’t offered a Henderson a reason for the stop, the approach, the banging on his car. Oh, right, there’s no reason to approach the car. This is an illegal search.

Now it’s a murder.*

The officer who broke the window and fired the shots has been identified as Michael Gettler by the Union County Prosecutors office, which is handling the investigation to avoid a conflict of interest.

The officers radio for help and remove Henderson from the car, starting CPR. (good job)

"Stay with us, stay with us," an officer can be heard saying as another performed chest compressions.*The cop knows he’s on camera. His tone changes from his earlier aggression when he illegally approached the car. As he harassed Henderson for minutes his tone was one of domination and aggression. “You’re under arrest” he said still “no reason why”. There never will be because Henderson had just gone to his car. The cops change their tune to try to get out of trouble.The predators have made a mistake.
But are hoping no one will notice. And the cops like Farva will defend the random approach to the car, the demand to get out, no offer of the reason for this, and the final terroristic threat of arrest for no reason. *

Henderson survived, but attorneys say he is paralyzed from the chest down.

He and his family are now suing the city of Trenton, the police department and the officers, who have been placed on administrative leave while the incident is investigated.*Who are now guilty of harassment and murder.*

"He asked to call the police on the police. Because he knew that what they were doing was wrong before they shot him," said attorney Gregg Zeff. (Allow my too quote Donald Trump "Wrong!")
*Despite mountainous statistical information, Farva refuses to comprehend that it wouldn’t have made a difference if he complied. The police would’ve arrested him for something. That was their goal that night. They would’ve continued to demean and dehumanise him. Farva’s like the police do not think Henderson is a human being. He is just the recipient of his vicious shooting jokes. People like Farva treat dogs better than Blacks like Henderson. Henderson’s injuries are the fodder of his jokes.*

*Farva. I have learned so much and you have confirmed for me the racism, the heartlessness, and the inhumane brutal character of police. And all out in the open.*


He says through all this, his client was unarmed, and still doesn't know why police responded to begin with. (When you try to flee a stop by crashing into parked cars, the officers and general public your client was armed with a deadly weapon, car) *Muschal left police didn’t shoot him for it, why not? Muschal’s gun was in the open. Henderson never had one at all. Nor was there a reason to follow him to his car. Caucasian man walks away gun still in hand. Black man gets shot for same. Except no gun found on Black man.*

"We know he was in a parked car. We don't know why the police rolled up on him," said Zeff. *Illegal search. Henderson asked the same and said there’s no probable cause for the police to be banging on his car. The truth is he was free to go. False detention at this point. Notice that at all Farva? Oh, I guess not, Henderson’s Black. When he asked them the reason for this attempted illegal harassment the police refused to answer. This was the third illegal thing police did. Fourth, at this point there is no probable cause. Police refused to be in compliance with the Constitution and Henderson’s fourth amendment right to be free of undue harassment. Police once again are the real criminals. However Farva wants to joke around because Black men belong down at the precinct for no reason according to him. That’s where Black men can make phone calls. Not from inside their cars.*

Zeff says Henderson now faces criminal charges because of this incident, including resisting arrest and obstruction of justice.
The attempt to arrest him was illegal. It was an illegal arrest. He was not operating the car. Nor was he suspected of committing a crime. He was stopped because he was black so it was a racial stop based on nothing else. He was also not operating the car therefore did not need to present his license.

He says Henderson was originally charged with aggravated assault, but those charges were dropped.

In the lawsuit, Zeff says Henderson was targeted because of his race. (Oh F off with that bull shit)
*Of course it was racial. Although not to the stupid, blind, or racist. Are there other reasons you see for the stop? What else would it have been? He was a man going into his car at night. Oh no man going to the car while Black! Now I understand why all you cops on this board are triggered by this. All you see is a Black man going to a car and it makes you think he’s a criminal. I understand so much more now.*

"Race is an overwhelming factor any time an African American man has an encounter with a police officer, period," said Zeff. "Assuming this was a traffic stop I think if Jajuan was a white man they would have put a ticket on the windshield and walked away." (No, if a "white man" tried to mow down cops with his car he would also have been shot, stop with this race baiting bull shit) *A Caucasian man Muschal was asked to put down his gun down twice by police. He did walk away. No one stopped him or shot him. You’ll never see it will you? Oh that’s right you’re the ones to promote this. Then makes jokes about the fact that Henderson has permanent damage from this. I can’t imagine how hard you would’ve laughed if he was killed in a pool.*

Trenton police had no comment on Friday.

A spokesperson for the City of Trenton released a statement Friday, saying, "Respectfully, the Mayor has seen the footage and awaits the results of the ongoing investigation. He continues to focus on improving public safety through training, reform, and modernization, while also integrating social services and health teams into the City's approach."
*Notice how Farva that sees all of Henderson’s actions as furtive. In the video you can see Henderson is not moving quickly. He is talking about what he is doing at each step. He is telling the police that he is calling his legal counsel. He is telling the police that he would like to call the police because the the police have not given him their ID and he is not comfortable with who these people are. Remember these alleged police are also refusing to tell him the reason he’s been stopped. Unbelievable. Undemocratic UnAmerican. Farva thinks this is all alright because he is Black. And because of that all of these things are seeing a suspicious. This indicates his level of racism. He indicates further his level of racism as he also thinks it’s quite funny that a black man got shot. Look at the tape. Again he’s talking the entire time. But again Henderson is Black so to Farva that is furtive in itself. So understand for police like Farva Black means furtive. Here is his entire breakdown of it.

Just one question: Why would Henderson need to make a phone call from a booking cell? Again why would he be taken down to the precinct to begin? Besides being Black can you come up with another reason? Is this how you treated Black people when you falsely arrested them for nothing? Don’t be concerned you can ask it from the precinct?
How many times did you attempt to arrest a Black person for nothing and then use that arrest itself and the resistance or questioning of that arrest itself as obstruction? it’s a neat little trick that racist cops use a lot the problem is all of us know it.*


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You know I was going to respond to this, I planned on breaking down your retort and explain what the police did is justified, I was thinking about brining in several laws from the Garden State and citing several case laws. The whole 9 yards disproving your argument. ...but you're just not worth it.

Here is the video again since the other one was taken down.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Looks like I’m an idiotic predator!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cops are Idiot& Predators (6 mo ago)

But you still responded? Odd. This belies your claim you don’t think I’m worth it.
Not all that is legal is right. Case law doesn’t make it right. Slavery was case law too FYI. This should be simple enough for you.


----------



## Cops are Idiot& Predators (6 mo ago)

Please tell me you’re not this childish. Oh right, you’re a cop😂😂


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

